# Whole Milk or Skim?



## rkunsaw (Mar 28, 2014)

http://www.leanonlife.com/the-white-truth-on-whole-milk-vs-skim-milk/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2014)

We really don't drink milk anymore.  If I have some corn flakes, I'll use Rice Milk on them instead.  I'm drinking an egg-cream now that I made using 2% milk, as skim wouldn't be rich enough for sure. When we were young we drank whole milk, and a couple of times we bought extra rich milk that had more fat than regular whole milk.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 28, 2014)

After I read about how much healthier raw milk is than processed milk, I pretty much limited my drinking of milk, except when I was able to get raw milk.  (I used to have my own milk goat when I lived in Idaho, and that milk was very creamy, and I used it for coffee creamer, cooking, and making yogurt.)
When I do buy milk, I usually get whole milk, it just looks and tastes more like "real milk" to me. I love fresh cow's milk, and for a while I was able to buy milk from a friend who lived in the country, and had a cow. I am hoping to set up something like that again, so I can have fresh milk and real cream for my morning coffee.
My cardiologist said that my arteries are clean, and no signs of clogging or any other problems; so obviously, drinking the whole milk has not caused problems that way.
Raw milk was used by the Mayo Clinic as a healing food, and people were put on a raw milk diet for healing, and it worked well, but was later discontinued when processed milk began to be used; since it was not healing like the raw milk was.

http://www.realmilk.com/health/milk-cure/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2014)

When I do buy milk, I try to get organic, to avoid all the added hormones and chemicals.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Mar 28, 2014)

I use (evaporated whole) milk in my coffee. If I make a creamed vegetable, I use whole milk to make the white sauce. 

I stay away from milk other than to use for those things. I'm lactose intolerant. Too much milk and there's a price to pay.

If I could drink glassfuls of milk, I prefer the taste of whole and that's what I would be drinking, no matter what the research findings are. 

Those researchers (studying good food/bad food) contradict themselves consistently every few years.
It's like the boy who cried 'wolf'. I don't listen to them anymore.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2014)

The only creamed vegetable we make is creamed spinach, and we use heavy cream.


----------



## Raven (Mar 29, 2014)

Recently I have tried Almond milk and like it on cereal and by the glass but don't care for it in tea or coffee.
It works good for making muffins, cookies and tea biscuits, haven't tried it yet in a cake.
Have used skim milk for a long time as I have osteoporosis and need all the calcium I can get.


----------



## d0ug (Mar 29, 2014)

The medical system has been lying to us for years on what is health and what is not. The whole thing about fats has been a lie which has caused many different diseases Alz, ED, hormone and even diabetes. This cholesterol myth hopefully will get put to bed.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 29, 2014)

d0ug said:


> The medical system has been lying to us for years on what is health and what is not. The whole thing about fats has been a lie which has caused many different diseases Alz, ED, hormone and even diabetes. This cholesterol myth hopefully will get put to bed.


I think it is not so much that the medical system has been telling us the lies, as that they were also deceived by the proclamations issued by the large manufacturing companies, defending their products.
Crisco started out as a grease for machinery, when the proper petroleum-based grease was not available, due to the use of it during the war. So, they figured out how to hydrogenate vegetable oil into what we now call shortening, and they used that for mechanical grease.
After the war, there were whole plants set up to process the vegetable oil, so they tried using it for cooking, renamed it "Crisco", and told the world that it was much healthier than butter, since it was made from pure vegetable oil.

Just one example of where big business has influenced the medical profession to back up their story, and help sell the product. Some probably knew the truth; but since most modern doctors actually study very little about nutrition, most of them probably just followed along with popular opinion.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 29, 2014)

I like soy milk (Vanilla) for cereal, hot or cold.  But I will still have milk on occasion.  I usually grab 2% when I want it with something like toasted tuna san, chocolate chip cookies.  Some things, for me, just go better with milk, lol!!


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 29, 2014)

I have regular milk in cereal or coffee only. I have to watch dairy intake for allergy reasons but as long as I don't over load I have zero problem including weight.


----------



## CPA-Kim (Apr 3, 2014)

The only dairy I eat is organic Greek yogurt.  I pretty much stay away from processed food except for my morning gluten-free hot cereal.  I make it with water and add some Greek yogurt to boost the protein, some raw walnuts, and a banana.  I never get tired of it but substitute scrambled eggs a few times a week.  Every now and then I'll buy some feta cheese for my eggs but that's a rare treat.


----------



## Ina (Apr 3, 2014)

Whole milk is one of the thing I can process without pain, so I drink a glass once a week. I also eat a 4oz. Container of yogurt every morning.


----------



## Ruth (May 18, 2014)

Milk has a lot of natural sugar which contributes to diabetes and obesity. Instead, I eat yogurt because the active cultures eat the sugar.


----------



## Kaya (May 18, 2014)

Regular whole milk for me!


----------



## Falcon (May 18, 2014)

I've been drinking whole milk ever since I got off Mom's breast. Probably circa age 2 maybe ? I just turned 90 last month.

I use it in my ONE cup of coffee (per day) and on an occasional bowl of cereal  + a cold glass with a brownie once
in awhile.

 I don't take pills of any kind (Don't need them.)  Don't have any pains or aches and walk briskly without aid.

 Just hanging in there but not as active as I used to be.  Can't STAND lo fat or skim milk.


----------



## Kaya (May 18, 2014)

W00t! You go, Falcon!


----------



## d0ug (May 19, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I think it is not so much that the medical system has been telling us the lies, as that they were also deceived by the proclamations issued by the large manufacturing companies, defending their products.
> Crisco started out as a grease for machinery, when the proper petroleum-based grease was not available, due to the use of it during the war. So, they figured out how to hydrogenate vegetable oil into what we now call shortening, and they used that for mechanical grease.
> After the war, there were whole plants set up to process the vegetable oil, so they tried using it for cooking, renamed it "Crisco", and told the world that it was much healthier than butter, since it was made from pure vegetable oil.
> 
> Just one example of where big business has influenced the medical profession to back up their story, and help sell the product. Some probably knew the truth; but since most modern doctors actually study very little about nutrition, most of them probably just followed along with popular opinion.



I done a little research on what you said and you are so right. Just to add another point is that Proctor and Gamble the maker of Crisco gave a million dollars to the at that time very poor Heart Association to make it the giant it is to-day. I wonder just how much they influenced the Heart Association probably by a million.


----------



## That Guy (May 19, 2014)

Straight from the source, baby.


----------



## Bullie76 (May 19, 2014)

I've been using skim milk for years with cereal. And will sometimes drink a glass with piece of cake. That should offset the calories in the cake, right? 

Doubt I could adjust to whole milk. Not going to worry about it at this point.


----------



## CPA-Kim (May 19, 2014)

I rarely drink anything except water.  If I do drink milk, I drink low fat or fat free organic.  I eat a ton of fat free organic Greek yogurt and a bit of feta cheese but no other dairy.


----------

